# New Labs..help! I"m so wiped out!



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

results from last week of March:

TSH .05 (.30-5.00)
Free T3 2.6 (2.0-4.4)
Free T4.59 (.80-1.80)

Reverse T3 ratio is 21.7 so that's good.

labs before this one(ranges are the same)I started having hyper syptoms with these labs

TSH<0.01
Free T3 3.7 
Free T4 1.24


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> results from last week of March:
> 
> TSH .05 (.30-5.00)
> Free T3 2.6 (2.0-4.4)
> ...


What is your diagnosis and are you on any thyroid medicine? It looks like you are in dire need of something but I am not familiar w/your medical history.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

oh yeah, Hashimoto's Hypo, now taking a compounded T3 25 mcg and 120 mg Armour

I made a mistake and don't think I had hyper symptoms with the earlier labs, I was taking T3 25 mcg and 90 mg Armour when I had the earlier labs done.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Anyone?? My Reverse T3 ratio is good, so I don't think it's a conversion problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> oh yeah, Hashimoto's Hypo, now taking a compounded T3 25 mcg and 120 mg Armour
> 
> I made a mistake and don't think I had hyper symptoms with the earlier labs, I was taking T3 25 mcg and 90 mg Armour when I had the earlier labs done.


Why so much T3? Armour has 27 mcgs in 3 grains and add your 25 mcg.; that is a lot. 52 mcgs. of T3 total.

How do you feel?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I don't why so much T3? maybe my doc is thinking that more T3 will raise the Free T4..I don't really know...and before when I took T3 25 mcg and 90 mg Armour, I was still soooooooo tired. 

I am sooooooooo tired....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That's a lot of T3 added to the NDT.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

hm, ok, so if that's a lot of T3 why am I so tired? aching muscles? I feel very hypo and not hyper which is w hat I think would happen while taking a lot of T3???

(I've experienced Hyper symptoms with 180 mg Armour...just Armour so I know what it feels like)

so confused.


----------

